# Modules problems [FIXED]

## GNUtoo

Most of the thing are compiled inside the kernel

so i discover this only when i wanted to use my soundcard(drivers and alsa are modules)

I've a module problem

$MODULE is the name of the module i want to load

i do:

modprobe $MODULE

if the $MODULE name is valid(searched trough modules.alias) or if it's not valid 

there is the followind error message:

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.12.2/modules.dep: No such file or directoryLast edited by GNUtoo on Fri Jul 08, 2005 3:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## adaptr

Are you ashamed of your module ?

Please provide exact input and output - it will make things much more comprehensive.

If modules.dep does not exist you can always create it by hand:

```
depmod -a
```

----------

## GNUtoo

the problem is that this file  exist

with modules that doesn't exist

```

duron 2.6.12.1 # modprobe amodulethatdoesnotexist

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.12.2/modules.dep: No such file or directory

```

with modules that exist

```

duron 2.6.12.1 # modprobe via82cxxx_audio

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.12.2/modules.dep: No such file or directory

```

----------

## adaptr

Confused babble.

You do not have modules.dep - run modules-update (or update-modules - I have no idea what it's called these days) and if that fails, run depmod by hand.

----------

## GNUtoo

but i have a file called modules.deep:

it'slocation is:

file:/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/modules.dep

it's right are:

root

root

user=>read+write

the file contain the following lines:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/security/seclvl.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/security/root_plug.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/security/commoncap.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/security/capability.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/security/commoncap.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/security/commoncap.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/michael_mic.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/twofish.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/khazad.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/wp512.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/arc4.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/crc32c.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/serpent.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/tea.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/tcrypt.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/sha512.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/blowfish.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/sha256.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/md4.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/cast6.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/cast5.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/anubis.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/crypto_null.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/crypto/tgr192.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/parport/parport_serial.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_pci.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/8250.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/serial_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/telephony/ixj.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/telephony/phonedev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/telephony/phonedev.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_acpi.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/8250.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/serial_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/8250.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/serial_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/serial_core.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_pnp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/8250.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/serial_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_pci.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/8250.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/serial_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_scsi.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_core.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_proc.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_block.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/message/i2o/i2o_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/tridentfb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/intelfb/intelfb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/sstfb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/radeonfb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/backlight/backlight.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/backlight/lcd.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/savage/savagefb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/neofb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/vgastate.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_DAC1064.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/g450_pll.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_misc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_maven.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_misc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_accel.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_g450.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/g450_pll.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_misc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_DAC1064.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_accel.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_Ti3026.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_g450.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/g450_pll.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_misc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_Ti3026.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_misc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_misc.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_crtc2.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_accel.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_Ti3026.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_g450.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_DAC1064.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/g450_pll.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_misc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/i2c-matroxfb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_DAC1064.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_accel.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_Ti3026.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_g450.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/g450_pll.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_misc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/g450_pll.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_misc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/vgastate.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/vga16fb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/vgastate.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/tdfxfb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/cyber2000fb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/macmodes.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/hgafb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/console/mdacon.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/vgastate.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/kyro/kyrofb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/i810/i810fb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/vgastate.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/sis/sisfb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/video/aty/atyfb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146_vv.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/hexium_orion.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146_vv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/hexium_gemini.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146_vv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/adv7175.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/adv7170.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia_usb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/w9966.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tvmixer.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/bt856.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa5249.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/bt819.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/c-qcam.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videocodec.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/vpx3220.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tea6415c.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36067.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videocodec.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36060.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videocodec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36050.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videocodec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/zr36016.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videocodec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/ovcamchip/ovcamchip.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/pms.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tuner.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/mxb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146_vv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tea6420.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda9887.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda9875.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda9840.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/meye.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/sonypi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/msp3400.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/ir-kbd-gpio.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia_pp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-empress.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa6752hs.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tvaudio.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/ir-kbd-i2c.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa5246a.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/bw-qcam.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/stradis.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7185.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/dpc7146.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146_vv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7114.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7111.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7110.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda7432.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tuner-3036.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cpia.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88xx.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8802.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88xx.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8800.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88xx.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-blackbird.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8802.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88xx.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/ir-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-maestro.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-sf16fmi.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-terratec.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/miropcm20.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/sound/oss/aci.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/sound/oss/sound.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-maxiradio.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-zoltrix.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-typhoon.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-cadet.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-sf16fmr2.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/miropcm20-rds.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/miropcm20.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/sound/oss/aci.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/sound/oss/sound.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-trust.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-gemtek-pci.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-rtrack2.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-aimslab.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-aztech.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-gemtek.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-budget/dvb-ttusb-budget.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda1004x.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0299.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda8083.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/cx22700.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/cinergyT2/cinergyT2.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dibusb/dvb-dibusb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000mb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000mc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusb_dec.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusbdecfe.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-dec/ttusbdecfe.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/budget.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/l64781.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/ves1820.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/budget-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/ttpci-eeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0299.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda8083.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/ves1x93.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/budget-patch.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/budget-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/ttpci-eeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0299.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda8083.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/ves1x93.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/budget-core.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/ttpci-eeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/ttpci-eeprom.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/dvb-ttpci.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/l64781.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146_vv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/ves1820.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0299.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda8083.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0297.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/sp8870.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/ves1x93.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/ttpci-eeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/budget-ci.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda1004x.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/budget-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/ttpci-eeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0299.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/budget-av.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146_vv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/budget-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/common/saa7146.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/ttpci-eeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0299.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda10021.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda1004x.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/bt878.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/dvb-bt8xx.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/nxt6000.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/sp887x.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/dst_ca.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/dst.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/bt878.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/cx24110.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/or51211.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/dst.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/bt878.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/dst_ca.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/dst.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/bt8xx/bt878.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/video-buf.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/btcx-risc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/tveeprom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda1004x.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda10021.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/l64781.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/nxt2002.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0299.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0297.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/sp887x.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/sp8870.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000-common.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000mc.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000mb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dib3000-common.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/at76c651.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/cx24110.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dvb-pll.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/or51211.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt312.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda80xx.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/nxt6000.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda8083.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/cx22702.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/dvb-pll.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/cx22700.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/ves1820.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/ves1x93.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/skystar2.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/stv0299.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/nxt2002.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt312.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/xtkbd.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/lkkbd.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/sunkbd.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/newtonkbd.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/spaceorb.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/interact.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/spaceball.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/warrior.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/joydump.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/analog.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/grip.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/gamecon.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/guillemot.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/grip_mp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/stinger.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/iforce/iforce.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/tmdc.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/magellan.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/db9.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/gf2k.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/adi.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/a3d.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/cobra.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/turbografx.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/sidewinder.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/fm801-gp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/vortex.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/lightning.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/ns558.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/cs461x.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/emu10k1-gp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/joydev.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/evdev.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/gunze.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/tsdev.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/serio/parkbd.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/serio/pcips2.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/serio/serport.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/serio/serio_raw.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/serio/ct82c710.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/vsxxxaa.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/inport.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/sermouse.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/logibm.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/pc110pad.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/input/misc/uinput.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/block/rd.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_sa.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_mad.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_mad.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_umad.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_mad.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_core.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/ipoib/ib_ipoib.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_sa.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_mad.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/ib_mthca.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_mad.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/scsi/g_NCR5380.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/scsi/g_NCR5380_mmio.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_fc.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/scsi/eata.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/misc/ibmasm/ibmasm.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/synclinkmp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/net/lapb/lapb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/syncppp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/n_hdlc.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/hangcheck-timer.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/istallion.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/tipar.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/mxser.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/hw_random.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/genrtc.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/scx200_gpio.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/scx200.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/sonypi.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/rtc.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/raw.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/riscom8.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/synclink.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/net/lapb/lapb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/syncppp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ip2.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ip2main.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/moxa.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/esp.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/generic_serial.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ip2main.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/isicom.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ppdev.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/cyclades.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/epca.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/n_r3964.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/rocket.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/stallion.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/applicom.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/dtlk.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/specialix.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/sx.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/generic_serial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/mwave/mwave.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/8250.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/serial/serial_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/lp.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ftape/lowlevel/ftape.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ftape/zftape/zftape.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ftape/lowlevel/ftape.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ftape/compressor/zft-compressor.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ftape/zftape/zftape.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ftape/lowlevel/ftape.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/nvram.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_poweroff.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_devintf.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_si.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_watchdog.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/rio/rio.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/generic_serial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/sis.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/mga.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/tdfx.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/r128.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i830.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i810.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/amd64-agp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/ali-agp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/via-agp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/ati-agp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/amd-k7-agp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/sworks-agp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/efficeon-agp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipaq.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cypress_m8.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/belkin_sa.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/io_ti.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/omninet.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/digi_acceleport.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/io_edgeport.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cyberjack.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipw.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/kobil_sct.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ti_usb_3410_5052.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/empeg.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/safe_serial.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/keyspan.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/garmin_gps.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ir-usb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/mct_u232.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/kl5kusb105.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/keyspan_pda.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/whiteheat.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/visor.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/net2280.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/net2280.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/gadgetfs.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/net2280.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_zero.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/net2280.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/net2280.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/g_file_storage.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/gadget/net2280.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/stv680.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/w9968cf.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/vicam.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/dabusb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/ov511.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/se401.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/dsbr100.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/sn9c102.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/ibmcam.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/usbvideo.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/usbvideo.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/ultracam.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/usbvideo.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/konicawc.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/media/usbvideo.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/input/aiptek.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/input/kbtab.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/input/mtouchusb.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/input/wacom.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/input/usbhid.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/input/ati_remote.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/input/xpad.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/input/powermate.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/image/microtek.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/image/mdc800.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/class/usblp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/class/usb-midi.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/class/audio.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/phidgetservo.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/rio500.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/idmouse.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usbled.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/legousbtower.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usblcd.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/emi62.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/emi26.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/usbtest.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/auerswald.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/uss720.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/phidgetkit.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/host/sl811-hcd.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/net/catc.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/net/kaweth.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/net/rtl8150.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/net/usbnet.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/net/pegasus.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/mon/usbmon.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/mtd/mtdblock_ro.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/mtd/mtdblock.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/mtd/devices/mtdram.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/mtd/devices/phram.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps/sc520cdp.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps/amd76xrom.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_deflate.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_synctty.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/sb1000.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/bonding/bonding.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/plip.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/netconsole.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/tun.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/rrunner.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/defxx.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/pppox.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/pppox.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/eql.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/shaper.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/com20020-pci.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/com20020.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arcnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/com20020-isa.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/com20020.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arcnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/capmode.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arcnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arc-rimi.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arcnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/com20020.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arcnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/com90xx.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arcnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/com90io.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arcnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arcnet.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arc-rawmode.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arcnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/rfc1201.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arcnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/rfc1051.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/arcnet/arcnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_async.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/slip.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/bsd_comp.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/skfp/skfp.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/pci200syn.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/net/lapb/lapb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/syncppp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/syncppp.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hostess_sv11.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/z85230.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/syncppp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/farsync.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/net/lapb/lapb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/syncppp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/pc300.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/net/lapb/lapb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/syncppp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/lapbether.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/net/lapb/lapb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/sealevel.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/z85230.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/syncppp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/net/lapb/lapb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.12.1/kernel/drivers/net/wan/syncppp.ko

etc...Last edited by GNUtoo on Fri Jul 08, 2005 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adaptr

Thanks for that wonderful bit of output.

Did you take the steps I advised you to ?

If not, why not ?

If you did, what was the result ?

----------

## GNUtoo

i've not done any steps because i have already this file

do i need to to them even if i have this file?

----------

## s0be

it looks to me like you forgot to do make modules_install when you went to 2.6.12.2

----------

## GNUtoo

done:

module-update

and update module

-did not change anything to the problem

-did not change anything to:

*/etc/modules.conf

*/etc/modprobe.conf

----------

## GNUtoo

how do i know if i've forgotten to do make modules install???

(i think i've done make // make install //make modules install)

----------

## adaptr

Erm.. because then you will have problems with loading modules ?

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_install
```

and try again...

----------

## GNUtoo

ok i'll try again

----------

## GNUtoo

```
duron linux # make modules install

Makefile:485: .config: No such file or directory

The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.

Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support.

Then build a kernel with module support enabled.

make: *** [modules] Error 1

```

but i have modules support

i've enabled /proc/config.gz

i've veriffied it

----------

## GNUtoo

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.12.2

# Tue Jul  5 17:12:09 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_CACHED=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_RR=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_WRANDOM=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_DRR=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_ARPD=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_PHYSDEV=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=y

#

# DECnet: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_DECNET_NF_GRABULATOR=m

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_DECNET=m

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_LLC2=m

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

CONFIG_X25=m

CONFIG_LAPB=m

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

# CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_BONDING=y

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=y

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_SHAPER=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG=y

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461X is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PPDEV=y

CONFIG_TIPAR=y

#

# IPMI

#

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=y

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_STRING=y

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=y

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=y

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

CONFIG_DRM_R128=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD is not set

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_PATCH=m

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIBUSB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIBUSB_MISDESIGNED_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DVB_DIBCOM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_TUNING is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_SKYSTAR=m

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX=m

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA80XX=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

CONFIG_DVB_SP887X=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_ATMEL_AT76C651=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terresterial DTV) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_NXT2002=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51211=m

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51132 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_GENERIC_LCD=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_XL_INIT=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX=y

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=m

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_DETECT=y

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

#

# XFS support

#

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=m

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SECLVL is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=y

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

----------

## GNUtoo

i copy the .config file and retry

----------

## GNUtoo

i'm doing make modules install

----------

## GNUtoo

ps:sould i delete theses verry big oput when the problem will be resolved to save space for gentoo servers???

----------

## GNUtoo

```
Root device is (22, 2)

Boot sector 512 bytes.

Setup is 6991 bytes.

System is 3234 kB

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready

sh /usr/src/linux-2.6.12.2/arch/i386/boot/install.sh 2.6.12.2 arch/i386/boot/bzImage System.map "/boot"

In order to use the new kernel image you have just installed, you

will need to reboot the machine.  First, however, you will need to

either make a bootable floppy diskette, re-run LILO, or have GRUB

installed.

Checking for LILO...No

GRUB is installed. To automatically switch to new kernels, point your

default entry in menu.lst to

```

----------

## GNUtoo

and it doesn't work(i haven't rebooted yet)

----------

## GNUtoo

don't work

----------

## GNUtoo

i've founf the problem:

/lib/modules/2.6.12.1

i've the 2.6.12.2

i'll try to fix this problem

----------

## GNUtoo

i typed 

```

make modules install

```

instead of

```

make modules_install

```

----------

## adaptr

That will first make the modules - which is already done by "make" - and then install the kernel.

You will still not have the modules installed after this.

And no, you can't delete posts when there has been a reply.

I strongly advise you to start the building of the kernel over from scratch, as you are only fighting symptoms, and not gaining any insight as to why it won't work.

If you want an OS that only tells you what to do - and not why - try WinDOS; it's been that way, like, forever  :Wink: 

----------

